# Savage 64BTV .22 LR



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was looking for a semi-auto .22 and looked at the remington 597 on sale at dunhams for $200 with the ugly gray stock and wasn't impressed.I had a marlin 64 in the past but didn't care much for it.

Bass pro is running a sale on the savage 64BTV for $229.99 and says it compares to $499.99. When I called the toledo store last night to see if I could reserve one they said they were gone but could issue me a rain check if I ran up there. It's a 2 hr drive just for a little pc of paper and probably $20 in gas plus double that for the return trip to pick it up. I'll investigate cabelas.

Anybody have any comments about that rifle and if that price is worth the hastle of 2 trips?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

semi auto.....ruger 10/22. ....bolt action...... I would get a savage
Vances has some good sales now and then


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I got a 597 at dicks about 4ish years ago. Dicks sells them with a dark OD Green stock instead of the ugly grey. I have never had an issue with it. It's a great shooter and was darn near dead on right out of the box. I'd buy another in a heartbeat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

As hard as it is to get ammo for 22, I might consider getting a .17hmr or 22 magnum


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

ck walmart. you can get a semi auto 22 for under 200 at regular price.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got plenty of .22 lr ammo and a bolt action remington 541T rifle. I called cabelas (columbus) but they wouldn't let me speak to anyone in the gun dept where as bass pro did. All I wanted to know is if they had any and how much $. Maybe even price match? LOL!

Another one I had my eye on was the 597 with heavier barrel and the black stock.I believe it had a cheap scope on it as well.Hopefully bass pro has a better selection to choose from because that's probably where I'll head saturday morning. I have a bunch of bps gift cards to use.But if I can't find one,I may swing up to dundee afterward.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The Columbus Cabela's is swamped with customers right now and the gun counter has been really busy.

I'm a big fan of the Savage products and have been thinking about taking advantage of the BPS pricing on the 64. However I will agree with Ironman172 on the Ruger 10/22. They are a great rifle and with a bit of tuning they shoot very well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I own Rem 597 only it is in 22 mag. Originally had problems with it due to a problem with the magazine feed. Remington took care of that by coming out with a modified mag. I think they put a strong spring in it or something, I dont really know, but it took care of the problem. For some reason nobody in my family likes this particular rifle. They like the Marlin bolt action 22 mag.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

saugmon said:


> I've got plenty of .22 lr ammo and a bolt action remington 541T rifle. I called cabelas (columbus) but they wouldn't let me speak to anyone in the gun dept where as bass pro did. All I wanted to know is if they had any and how much $. Maybe even price match? LOL!
> 
> Another one I had my eye on was the 597 with heavier barrel and the black stock.I believe it had a cheap scope on it as well.Hopefully bass pro has a better selection to choose from because that's probably where I'll head saturday morning. I have a bunch of bps gift cards to use.But if I can't find one,I may swing up to dundee afterward.


those 541's are sweet shooters....I have 2 of the 541S before the t's came out....with the rosewood on them .....one of the best trigger's ever.....
when i was there(cabela's) they did have some cci's(non hp) but didn't last long at all....the girl was putting them on the shelf and they were leaving almost as fast....I suggested she just save her efforts and leave them on the cart


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to bass pro toledo to check out that rain check on the savage tomorrow morning and also check out some other rifles as well. Then off to gander mountain and a finishing trip to cabelas dundee!! It's like a triathlon of mega sports stores!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got back the the 300 mile round trip to those 3 stores. Selections of .22 semi auto rifles were very poor.I went ahead and got that raincheck for the savage at bass pro. Got lucky with 1 pack of 100 CCI hp minimags for $10. Limit 2 packs of 50 or 1 pack of 100 at cabelas. Now for the wait!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

saugmon said:


> Got back the the 300 mile round trip to those 3 stores. Selections of .22 semi auto rifles were very poor.I went ahead and got that raincheck for the savage at bass pro. Got lucky with 1 pack of 100 CCI hp minimags for $10. Limit 2 packs of 50 or 1 pack of 100 at cabelas. Now for the wait!


I bought a ruger 10/22 from BPS. They gave me a rain check. Then they gave me the biggest runaround of all time trying to get the gun in stock. 3 months later I finally got it but I had to call and call and call. I showed up after talking to someone who said it was in and talked to a guy who told me it wasn't in. After an hour searching in the back he came out with it. I hope your experience was better than mine.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got a message from them that my gun is in. That was faster than what I expected. No time to get it today so I called them up and they'll hold if for a spell so I'll try to get there tomorrow evening. I asked about ammo and they said they save a 50 pk of .22 for every rifle they get in.

I looked through the savage website and they don't list the BTV model. Some of 64's have dovetail mounts and some of the higher $ models are drilled out for regular mounts.Walmart had the black stock version and it was dovetail.Pretty good deal and I almost bought it. I hope this one is drilled because I'm still picking out a scope for her and haven't checked out any dovetail scopes. I may take the cheap simmons off my 541T and put a good one on it and slap that simmons onto the savage.Also found a website that had some good prices on mags for it.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just picked up a 3x9 bushnell and slapped it on her with 1" high rings:



















Too many kids out in the yard so I'll have to wait another day to fire it.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Good lookin rifle


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm bummed out about the magazine. It's solidly built out of metal,which my remington plastic mags are plastic. They're not feeding right after the mag is 1st inserted so I have to fiddle around with the mag. The mag release button spring is very firm and I have to hold that release down while removing and inserting the mag. No need to hold that lever down with my remington.Hopefully it'll work better as it gets broke in more. Got 20 rounds through it yesterday and seems ok.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Savage is on top of their game with customer service. They sent me a new mag for my .17 that wouldn't feed correctly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Impactguns dot com has mags for it for $19,which is the cheapest price that I have found so far. I plan on ordering a couple more.


----------

